# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ստալոնեն Ռոկկի-7-ն է նկարահանում

## AMzone

Սիլվեստր Ստալոնեն սկսում է աշխատանքը լեգենդար «Ռոկկի» կինոնկարի 7-րդ մասի վրա։ Ստալոնեն այստեղ նորից կներկայանա որպես սցենարի հեղինակ, ռեժիսոր ու գլխավոր դերակատար։

«Դժվար էր գնալ այդ քայլին։ Ինձ շատերն էին փորձում համոզել չխաղալ պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկի 63 տարեկան հասակում։ Բայց ես չեմ վախենում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը կծիծաղա ինձ վրա։ Ես պետք է փորձեմ։ Անչափ երջանիկ կլինեմ, եթե ինձ հաջողվի նկարահանել ֆիլմ ոչ այնքան բռնքամարտի, որքան կյանքի, տարիքի ու ինքս ինձ մասին», – նշել է Ստալոնեն՝ worstpreviews.com-ին տված հարցազրույցում։

Ավելացնենք միայն, որ «Ռոկկիի» նախորդ՝ 6-րդ մասի պրեմիերան կայացավ 2006-ին ու հավաքեց 155 միլիոն դոլար՝ ունենալով 24 միլիոն դոլարի բյուջե։ 

Tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (28.10.2009), Lion (28.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

Դե 6րդ մասն էլ եր էլի կյանքի մասին, ինչ իմաստ ունի մի հատ էլ հանել.... Չնայած կարող ա մի բան ստացվի, Ստալոնեն մեր մանկության բաեվիկներից մնացած միակ դերասանն ա, որ լավ աշխուժություն ա անում  :Jpit:

----------

